# Tren with TRT?



## vpiedu (Jul 17, 2021)

im currently taking 75mg Test E and 50mg Primo E /wk. i was thinking of adding 50mg/wk of Tren E to see how i feel. just curious if anyone has tried this or anything close with their TRT and how you liked it if you did. as always all other comments are encouraged and welcomed. 


VP


----------



## hemipower (Jul 21, 2021)

I have seen athletes benefit from as little as 10-15mg per day of tren A before so 50/wk may show some benefit. It seems tren is about 3x stronger than test effect wise... I know "on paper" it's even stronger than that.

Curious what effect the low dose primo has? I have done 200-300 for half a year and blood work was great...best I had looked in years... considering doing the same again but considering sticking to 200 would be sufficient along with 50mg test every other day.... for 4 mos or so...


----------



## slide (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey brother...I'm finally back home and back on doc Rx TRT and am running some Tren E I have on hand (just the past few weeks) and I feel great (doc Rx is just for Test). I dropped ~30lbs while gone, everything was heavy. Strength is coming back up, feel/look better, etc. 

-s


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 6, 2021)

thank you both. Slide! glad you are back brother!!! i have felt great with the low dose Primo. i think it makes me feel like im on 250 test which i know isnt a lot but for TRT feel amazing. i just mixed my Tren in today and will pin it sunday or monday. i will continue to report. welcome home again hard charger!!!

VP


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 16, 2021)

my TRT consists of:

75mg Test E
50mg Primo E
50mg Tren E 

weekly divided into 2 doses .5ml on Sunday and .5ml on Wednesday. i was already running the Test and Primo and decided to add the Tren on the 6th and it feels amazing. feels like im taking 400mg Test. i take a benadryl 25mg before bed and sleep fine no sweats but i am quite hungry. my wife already says im feeling hard and bulkly and i thought i was just imagining it but i can feel a real difference. my BP is still in the 120/75 range with a 60ish BPM. i will keep an eye on everything and get bloods in a month or so and post them also. man i forgot how much i loved Tren!!!! i hope this is sustainable.


VP


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 26, 2021)

still feeling good, strong and noticeably harder at this dose. BP is still good i find i have to remember to take my meds earlier in the day. last week i didnt take meds until about 4pm and my BP was 140/80. since i have been taking them in the morning and all is well. i do find im having the little bit of extra energy in the gym and the sweat that comes with Tren. also feeling a bit more winded but not too much that i feel its a problem. overall it seems good so far i will keep posting and will log any changes i feel as they happen.

VP


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 3, 2021)

starting to notice i am sweating a bit more than usual. BP is still good to go. im definitely more winded but but all in all everything is still the same. im scheduled for labs towards the end of this month. happy labor day to everyone!

VP


----------



## bbuck (Sep 12, 2021)

vpiedu said:


> starting to notice i am sweating a bit more than usual. BP is still good to go. im definitely more winded but but all in all everything is still the same. im scheduled for labs towards the end of this month. happy labor day to everyone!
> 
> VP



How many times a day do you take your BP?


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 14, 2021)

i try to log it 3 times each day


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 14, 2021)

sleep even with benadryl seems to be less this last week. sweat and strained cardio are still about the same. i think this is good for once in a while. i personally love the way it makes me feel in the gym but the longer i am on it the more i remember the old days of 700ace /wk. i dont know how i ever did it. if you keep an eye on everything this is a fun experiment but i will go back to my original TRT when this vial is empty and just stare at the others until i feel lucky again. all in all even at this low dose this is a great experience for anyone at any age. 

VP


----------



## grizz (Sep 16, 2021)

Appreciate the log brother.


----------



## vpiedu (Oct 24, 2021)

almost broke my ankle. been  laid up for 3 weeks. leg is jacked but i promise i will get my bloods checked hopefully in the next 2 weeks so i can see my red cells and my good cholesterol among other things but those are my main concerns. i hope everyone is well.


VP


----------



## slide (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey VP...hope you heal up quickly. I just returned home from another ~month overseas. Never ends....wouldn't trade it though. 

When I came back in June, I had some bloodwork done and everything was pretty good (test was low, but that wasn't a surprise). So, I went back to the TRT dose (I have Rx) and then as noted above added Tren that I had on-hand. 

I had my annual physical in August and my good cholesterol had tanked from what it was in June upon returning...so, I immediately stopped the tren (HDL went from 57 in June to 23 in Aug; LDL went from 100 in June to 151 in Aug). 

Only Test now (TRT) and have some additional bloodwork on Friday. I'll see what that looks like and provide an update if it's significant. 

Be well....

-s


----------



## vpiedu (Oct 28, 2021)

slide said:


> Hey VP...hope you heal up quickly. I just returned home from another ~month overseas. Never ends....wouldn't trade it though.
> 
> When I came back in June, I had some bloodwork done and everything was pretty good (test was low, but that wasn't a surprise). So, I went back to the TRT dose (I have Rx) and then as noted above added Tren that I had on-hand.
> 
> ...



no rest for the wicked brother im glad you are back again. im gonna drag my old ass to the VA hospital next week for a follow up and im gonna fast and hit the lab early so i can get the good word. i hope everything turns out good for you as well. stay safe and thanks for the input brother! Semper Fi!

VP


----------



## slide (Nov 7, 2021)

Hopefully you are on the mend and feeling better, my friend. I've started getting bloodwork every 3-4 months (when I'm home) just to keep an eye on things. 

Bloodwork came back pretty good...HDL is up and LDL is down. Liver numbers were slightly elevated previously and are down too (I started using some SYNTHERGINE ~month ago). They have actually never been this low (both were at 27 from 48 and 73). Hematocrit was 48 (down from 52). 

I need to drop some lbs as I've enjoyed food maybe a little too much since I returned in late June (I lost a ton of weight being gone so long...put it back on...and then some  ). Cardio sucks BTW. 

Take care of yourself, brother. 

-s


----------



## vpiedu (Nov 10, 2021)

Finally out of the boot. Still being careful but so glad to be back on solid ground. Now that I can maneuver better I'll be sliding into the lab next week. Hope everyone is doing well and have a great veterans day!!
Slide, Happy 246th Birthday motivator!!!!!
Semper Fi!!!!!!!!

VP


----------



## vpiedu (Nov 10, 2021)

Finally out of the boot. Still being careful but so glad to be back on solid ground. Now that I can maneuver better I'll be sliding into the lab next week. Hope everyone is doing well and have a great veterans day!!
Slide, Happy 246th Birthday motivator!!!!!
Semper Fi!!!!!!!!

VP


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

What does blood work look like on these protocols?


----------

